# Gillian Anderson says she's not wearing a bra anymore: 'I don't care if my breasts reach my belly button'



## PamfromTx (Jul 14, 2021)

https://www.aol.com/lifestyle/gillian-anderson-says-shes-not-201359838.html


----------



## Pepper (Jul 14, 2021)

She'll be wearing what they make her do for work.  She won't be flopping around on paid time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hmm, ahhh, geee, gosh,errr, well, aren’t they supposed to reach your belly button?  I mean we nursed the little suckers till they bit, and the the 60’s came and we burned our bras, and then the health years when we ran and climbed stairs and acted the fool, and then we got old and noticed our turkey necks, chicken wing arms, cancerous noses, and wrinkled foreheads.

And our boobs banging against our belly buttons.  

So all’s good-right?


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2021)

I swear I can play soccer with mine.....


----------

